# Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?



## Wasserpatscher (24. Januar 2006)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit Angeln in der Toskana? 

Speziell würde mich interessieren, ob jemand den Oberlauf des Arno, z. B. auf der Höhe von Poppi oder Bibbiena kennt? Äh ja, die Jahreszeit wäre der August!

Hat jemand Tipps? War schon einer da? Oder kennt jemand, der schon ...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

Haaaaaaalllloooooooooo?! 
Ist da jeemaaaaaaaaaaand????

Ich meine: war da jemand und weiß was?

Ich habe mal ein paar italienische Internetseiten gefunden, die immerhin verraten, dass man im Arno bei Bibbiena grundsätzlich angeln kann und dass es dort noch einen Lago di Tripoli gibt, und es war von Forellen die Rede. 

Wo man Erlaubniskarten bekommt, was für Fische dort wie geangelt werden können - da wäre ich nach wie vor dankbar für jeden Tipp!

Als Belohnung für gute Tips könnte ich ein selbstgemachtes animiertes "Schwimmender-Hecht"-GIF für Nokia-Telephone mit 128-Pixel-Display anbieten...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

ich war da in Florenz - hab aber nicht geangelt. 
Im Arno sind viele (auch sehr große) Fische rumgeschwommen - ich vermute, dass es karpfenähnliche waren.
Bei Fahrten übers flache Land hab ich immer wieder mal Straßenhändler gesehen, die Angelzeugs verkauft haben. 
Am Meer wurde auch geangelt, mit etwas "kräftigeren" Stippruten im Hafenbereich auf irgendwelche kleineren Fische. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## drogba (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

ich weis auch wieso mit kräftigen stipp ruten !aber das hört der deutsche angler nicht gerne.wann fährste denn dahin?


----------



## drogba (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

ups sry habs überleesen das es der august ist !freu dich dann sind die grossen thunfische und goldmakrelen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ups sry habs überleesen das es der august ist !freu dich dann sind die grossen thunfische und goldmakrelen



Willste mich am Beinchen ziehen? Thunfische im Oberlauf des Arno? Das Meer ist 'ne Ecke weg...


----------



## drogba (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

franz hat geschrieben : Am Meer wurde auch geangelt, mit etwas "kräftigeren" Stippruten im Hafenbereich auf irgendwelche kleineren Fische. Mehr weiß ich auch nich !!!!!----also bin ich davon ausgegangen das du zum meer fährst--!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ---also bin ich davon ausgegangen das du zum meer fährst--!



Nöööö, wir fahren in ein Seitental des Arno-Tales, auf der Höhe von Bibbiena. Vielleicht fahre ich auch einmal ans Meer, aber öfter nicht. 

Bisher plane ich, ein-zwei Spinnruten und eine mittlere Fliegenrute mitzunehmen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. März 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

Bitte noch ein bis zwei Tipps, ja? Och, bitte!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. April 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

Bitte, bitte, bitte!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. August 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

Also, es gibt dort Fische, auch in den Nebenflüssen, vorwiegend Döbel und toskanische Barben, aber auch Bachforellen. Im Sommer


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. August 2006)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

Also, hier mein Erfahrungsbericht: Es gibt dort Fische, auch in den Nebenflüssen, vorwiegend Döbel und toskanische Barben, aber auch Bachforellen. Im Sommer sind allerdings die Wasserstände sehr niedrig und die Fische haben teilweise nicht viele Rückzugsmöglichkeiten. Das kann man bewerten, wie man will, ("leichte Beute" oder "arme Fische") aber ich habe mich deshalb ziemlich zurückgehalten und mehr auf den Familienurlaub konzentriert.

Im Frühling könnte es allerdings durchaus interessant sein, auch für Fliegenfischer.

Ach ja, bei Bibbiena gibt's auch einen Angelpuff, den habe ich mir mal angeguckt: Nee, so was muss ich wirklich nicht haben.

Eine "spaßige" Begebenheit habe ich an anderer Stelle hier im Board schon mal geschrieben: 

"Ich habe im gestern zu Ende gegangenen Urlaub mal zwei Italienern bei der "Forellenpirsch" zugeschaut. Also das erzähle ich jetzt mal zur Abschreckung, auch wenn dann der eine oder andere denkt, ich wäre mit Zizou verwandt und wollte seine Schwester rächen...

Zwei Italiener sitzen morgens gegen acht mit einer 5m-Stipprute (!) an einem großen, tiefen Gumpen eines alten Wehres, an einem Fluß, der ansonsten nur noch wenig Wasser führt. Es handelt sich also um eines der wenigen Rückzugsgebiete für die Fische dort - vorwiegend Cavedani (Döbel), eine nur dort (Toskana, Umbrien) vorkommende Barbenart und eben Bachforellen. Tagsüber ist das dann auch noch die Badestelle der Einheimischen und der wenigen Touristen. Zu dieser frühen Stunde sind aber nur die Forellen wach - und die beiden Stipper.

Sie angeln mit einer Art Pose und einer Art Mini-Krebschen als Köder - eine Köderwahl, die bestimmt nicht ungeschickt ist, den Dosen nach zu urteilen kann man die aber dort auch kaufen. Nachdem sie schon einige Bisse verpennt haben - die ich allerdings dank erhöhtem Beobachtungsposten und Pola-Brille auch etwas besser sehen konnte - zappelt nun ein Fisch am Haken. Ein Ruck, der arme Fisch (etwa 30cm lang) fliegt in hohem Bogen aus dem Wasser auf die Steine am Ufer, wo es dann einem der beiden nach einer Weile gelingt, ihn aufzuklauben. Er hält ihn in die Höhe, dreht sich zu mir um und fragt "Schöner Fisch! Kennst Du den? Wie heißt der?" "Eine Bachforelle!" "Schöner Fisch!" Spricht es, hakt umständlich den Fisch ab und stopft ihn ohne weitere Umstände in eine Plastiktüte... Hätte ich ihm doch erzählt, der Fisch wäre zwar schön, aber ungenießbar oder besser noch giftig! 

Das gleiche Schicksal erleidet noch eine zweite Forelle! Dann sehe ich von oben, wie eine wirklich große hochsteigt, 50 plus X, den Köder in Augenschein nimmt und - Nein! Nein! - Ahh, sie dreht ab und verschwindet in der blaugrünen Tiefe! Das gleich Spiel wiederholt sich noch einmal, und seltsam, jetzt kommen auch die kleineren, unerfahreneren nur zum Gucken, um dann schnell - gleichsam kopfschüttelnd - wieder umzukehren, ohne zu beissen. Ich danke dem heiligen Antonius von Padua für seinen Schutz und kehre zu meiner Familie zurück, um mich wieder einem fast gänzlich angelfreien Urlaub zu widmen. (War gar nicht so schlimm, wie es klingt, aber im Herbst habe ich was nachzuholen...)"


----------



## Lindana (28. April 2017)

*AW: Italien, Toskana, Arno - Angeln?*

Hallo,

weiß man hier schon mehr? 
Bin im Juni in der Nähe von Poppi. 
Kann mir jemand helfen bzgl. Lizenzen?

Danke und Gruß


----------

